# Rank from most likely to least likely enn type (wings included)



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Enn type that you are. Like in my case: if i'm not a 4w3, i'm probably a 4w5. If i'm not a 4w3 or 4w5, i'm probably a 1w9. If i'm not a 4w3, 4w5 or 1w9, i'm probably a 6w5, and so on, until you end.

I start

1) 4w3
2) 4w5
3) 1w9
4) 6w5
5) 1w2
6) 5w4
7) 5w6
8) 6w7
9) 7w6
10) 9w1
11) 9w8
12) 3w4
13) 2w1
14) 3w2
15) 7w8
16) 8w9
17) 2w3
18) 8w7


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I fail to see the purpose of this exercise.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I fail to see the purpose of this exercise.


*I fail to see the purpose of your comment.*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> *I fail to see the purpose of your comment.*


At least we're in agreement. :tongue:


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

For me I believe:

5w4>5w6>9w1>4w5>4w3>2w3>2w1>9w8>6w5>3w4>3w2>6w7>7w6>1w9>1w2>7w8>8w9>8w7


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

*5w6*
*6w5*
*9w1*
*5w4*
*2w3*
*6w7*
*9w8*
*1w9*
*2w1*
*3w4*
*8w9*
*7w6*
*1w2*
*3w2*
*4w5*
*7w8*
*8w7*
*4w3*


----------



## Diga (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going based on this list Personality Types with Wings | Structural Enneagram I'm not sure if this is accurate I didn't really order it in a very organized way.

5w4
4w5
9w1
3w4
1w9
4w3
5w6
6w5
2w1
2w3
1w2
6w7
7w6
9w8
3w2
7w8
8w7
8w9


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

9w1
6w5
6w7
4w5
5w6
5w4
2w1
4w3
7w6
2w3
3w2
1w9
3w4
1w2
9w8
7w8
8w9
8w7

I'm pretty much the opposite of type 8


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

1w2 5w4 
4w5 5w6 
3w4 4w3 
_______
6w5 1w9 
9w1 9w8 
6w7 8w9 
_______
2w1 2w3 
3w2 7w6 
7w8 8w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

4w3
3w4
6w5
5w6
9w8
6w7
4w5
3w2
9w1
7w6
7w8
5w4
8w9
1w9
2w3
1w2
8w7
2w1

Something like that.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

5w4
4w5
9w1
5w6
9w8
6w5
1w9
4w3
6w7
7w6
1w2
3w4
7w8
8w9
2w1
8w7
3w2
2w3


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

7w8
7w6
3w4
5w6
8w9
9w8
3w2
8w7
6w7
5w4
6w5
4w3
9w1
1w9
4w5
2w3
2w1
1w2


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

6w5
6w7
9w1
7w6
1w9
1w2
2w1

I would put a dividing line here as more likely and less likely.

5w6
4w5
5w4
2w3
9w8
4w3
7w8
3w4
3w5
8w9
8w7


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

4w3
2w3
4w5
3w2
3w4
5w4
6w5 
5w6
6w7
2w1
9w8
7w6
9w1
1w2
1w9 / 9w1 (tied tbh) 
8w7 / 7w8 (another tie)

i dunno. by the looks of it my list just goes heart = most likely, head = not as likely, body = more not as likely


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

6w5
6w7
2w1
2w3
1w2
1w9
5w6 
7w6 
7w8
9w8
9w1
3w2
3w4
5w4 
8w9 
8w7
4w3 
4w5


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

5w6
5w4
6w5
4w5
1w9
9w1
9w8
6w7
4w3
7w6
1w2
8w9
3w4
7w8
2w1
8w7
3w2
2w3


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Jaune Cena said:


> 4w3
> 3w4
> 6w5
> 5w6
> ...


Been over a year.
I'd say now it's:

6w7
4w3
3w4
6w5
9w8
7w6
5w6
4w5
3w2
9w1
7w8
5w4
1w9
8w9
2w3
1w2
8w7
2w1


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

9w1
9w8 
6w5 / 5w6 / 1w9
6w7

Everything else seems so unlikely that it feels pointless to rank them, lol. 
I'll take a crack at it though.

5w4
7w6
1w2
3w4 / 4w5 / 2w1
2w3 / 4w3 / 3w2
8w7 / 7w8 / 8w9


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Something like:

1. 9w1
2. 4w5
3. 1w9
4. 6w5
5. 9w8
6. 5w4
7. 6w7
8. 7w6
9. 1w2
10. 5w6
11. 4w3
12. 2w1
13. 2w3
14. 3w2
15. 3w4
16. 8w9
17. 7w8
18. 8w7


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

1. 1w2
2. 1w9 
3. 3w4 
4. 5w4
5. 3w2
6. 4w3
7. 5w6
8. 6w5
9. 6w7
10. 4w5
11. 8w9
12. 7w6
13. 9w1
14. 2w3
15. 2w1
16. 8w7
17. 7w8
18. 9w8


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

5w4
4w5
5w6
1w2
4w3
3w4
6w5
1w9
3w2
6w7
9w1
2w1
7w6
9w8
8w9
2w3
7w8
8w7


----------



## Thatogress! (Dec 7, 2020)

5w4
9w8
4w5
5w6
7w8
6w5
9w1
4w3
6w7
7w6
8w7
2w1
2w3
8w9
3w4
3w2
1w9
1w2


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

6w5
9w8
4w3
5w6
9w1
4w5
6w7
8w9
3w4
5w4
1w9
7w6
8w7
3w2
7w8
1w2
2w3
2w1


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Heart:
4w3 > 3w4 > 3w2 > 4w5 > 2w1 > 2w3

Head:
6w5 > 5w6 > 5w4 > 6w7 > 7w8 > 7w6

Body:
1w9 > 8w9 > 8w7 > 1w2 > 9w8 > 9w1

Most likely Cores:
6w5 > 1w9 > 5w6 > 8w9

Most likely Tritypes:
146 > 136 > 468 > 368 > 145 > 135 > 458 > 358
6w5-1w9-4w3 > 6w5-1w9-3w4 > 6w5-8w9-4w3 > 6w5-8w9-3w4 > 1w9-5w6-4w3 > 1w9-5w6-3w4 > 5w6-8w9-4w3 > 5w6-8w9-3w4


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

4w3/9w8
4w5/7w8
3w4/5w4
7w6
8w9
6w7
8w7
5w6
6w5
1w9
9w1
1w2
3w2
2w3
2w1


----------



## SIothful (Mar 14, 2021)

This doesn’t make sense


----------

